# The Last Chancers Omnibus



## Benidem (May 13, 2008)

I just finished reading it last night and holy crap the ending pissed me off!

Otherwise i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

elaborate on pissed you off. if you mean on the continuation of the series then yeah i agree but then how many last chances can a guy get


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

I understand completely where you are coming from Benidem. The ending was kinda like a nail in the coffin for the series, unless you twist it that somehow maybe Shaffer survived.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

wasnt cage possessed by a daemon so maybe he grew wings saved them all then the story could continue from there. i might be wrong in my train of thinking but its a start


----------

